# Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?



## Big Fins (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
seit mal so gut und nehmt mal an der Umfrage hier von mir teil.
Es geht darum einen deutschen Angelreisenanbieter davon zu überzeugen, in Thailand Angelreisen anzubieten.
Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig; Bootsangeln an Traumküsten, Flußangeln in Norden auf Gigantische Welse oder im Binnenland an Angelseen auf riesige Arapaima, Riesenkarpfen, Monsterwelse und sogar Süßwasserrochen.
Mein persönliches Interesse daran ist sehr groß. Leider scheint das Interesse des Reiseanbieter nicht groß zu sein, warum versteh ich nicht. Für mich war es ein super Angeltag am See dort, den ich auch gern anderen Anglern ermöglichen möchte.
Die weiteren Ausflugmöglichkeiten sind auch schon sehenswert, überall ist was los.
Man kann sogar mal zum Schießstand, mit Magnum's und Co Sherrif spielen :m .
Also die Möglichkeiten der Freizeit sind in Thailand riesig, neben dem Angeln.


























Also für mich steht felsenfest, ein Angelurlaub in Thailand, lohnt auf jedenfall, wenn man sich dann noch auf einen deutschen Betreuer vor Ort verlassen kann, dürfte ja fast nix schief gehen.
Also macht mit.
Übrigends, evt ist der Reiseanbieter auf dem AB-Treffen

Ein Hinweis noch, die Bilder sind schon aus Thailand's Angelseen, aber nicht von mir gemacht. Da ich letztes Jahr noch keine Digicam zu meinem Urlaub hatte, greif ich mal auf diese Webblider zurück.
Diese Fänge sind auch nicht gerade selten, wie hier in Deutschland zB kapitalle Waller, Hechte oder Karpfen in Rekordgrößen. Mit passendem Gerät und dem KnowHow sind diese Fänge jederzeit möglich.
Das Avatarbild zeigt aber meinen ersten Fisch am berühmten "Monstersee".
Aufgenommen vom entwickelten Bild mit einem Fotohandy.


----------



## Nauke (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Wo ist die Umfrage |kopfkrat 

Ansonsten, Angeln dort--- jo -- doch --- schon :m


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Wenn die Guides alle so aussehen wie auf den letzten Bild ist es doch klar das dort alle mal hin möchten  

Na klar sollte Thailand auch von den Reiseveranstaltern von Angelreisen mit aufgenommen werden. Warum nicht??? Es gibt dort ja viele schöne Fische (oder auch paar häßliche, wie der dicke Braune) wie man sehen kann.

Ich bin dafür.....

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Nauke (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Ruf Lachsy an :m  #h


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Thailand und Angelurlaub????? Ja logo :m

Du hast Post wegen der Umfrage.


----------



## dirkbo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Wow, also Thailand ist nicht nur wegen des Angelns zu besuchen ....
Es ist gut, wenn der Tourismus wieder angekurbelt wird, da die Thais ja genug mit Katastrophe zu tun haben, und wir wieder Gelder ins Land bringen .... #6


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Ne, ich würde da keine Lust drann haben!
Vorallem nicht, wenn ich die Fische nicht esse und wieder freilasse!


----------



## wodibo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@Arno
wie die einzelnen Süßwasserfische in Thailand schmecken weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Aber in Sri Lanka war ich mit Einheimischen zum Meeresfischen und wir haben zusammen abends die Fische gegessen. Das wird auch in Thailand möglich sein :m


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Gibt es das letzte Foto eigentlich auch ohne diesen blöden Fisch im Vordergrund ???


----------



## Big Fins (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Danke ThomasL #6 

Also meine Stimme natürlich für Thailand, sowie stellvertretend für zB weitere Süd-Ostasiatische Angelstationen :m
Und damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen, ich würde natürlich auch in den anderen Ländern angeln gehen, nur dort gibt es ja schon Reiseanbieter speziell zum Angeln, nur eben keinen deutschsprachigen in Thailand, sehr schade.

Wer des französisch, englisch und thailändisch mächtig ist, wird auch jetzt schon dort unterkommen.
mehr Bilder aus TH


----------



## wodibo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Südostasien und der indopazifische Raum sind leider angeltechnisch bisher kaum erschlossen....LEIDER!!!!!!
Dabei sind an vielen Inseln und Ländern Riffe vorgelagert in deren Nähe hervorragendes LBG möglich wäre. Big Game ist auch nach relativ kurzen Ausfahrten möglich. Ich denke das auch durch die sehr niedrigen Lohn- und Lebenshaltungskosten da konkurrenzfähige Angelurlaube (gegenüber den herkömmlichen Bg-Länder) möglich sind.
Auf eigene Faust kann man ja einiges mit den einheimischen Fischern erreichen. Das ersetzt aber kein professionelles Angebot :m

Da was aufzubauen....ich wäre dabei!!!!!


----------



## Big Fins (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Naja, formulieren wir es so, nicht deutschsprachig erschlossen, örtliche Anbieter gibt es schon, da aber klar zu kommen ist eine ganz andere Welt.
Wenn man keine Betreung vor Ort hat, gehts schnell in die Hose.
Die großen Anbieter wagen im Momment dort auch keine größeren Schritte ( Tsunami ?)


----------



## Anni (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Leider kann ich hier nicht mit abstimmen,weil ich in KEIN FLUGZEUG einsteigen werde viiiiiieeeel zu viiiiieeeel ANGST|gr: 

Würde gerne auch mal andere Länder kennen lernen da bin ich ein GROSSER FEIGLING |kopfkrat #h


----------



## Big Fins (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Das ist schade Anni, denn in Übersee warten die mit Abstand besten Drills aller Zeiten auf Dich, überall.

Schau mal ob Du dich nicht doch überwinden kannst in einen Flieger zu setzen, ist garnicht so unsicher ( viel sicherer als Autofahren )


----------



## wodibo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@plaa Sawai

mag sein und ich kenn mich halt eher in Sri Lanka aus. In Beruwela/ Bentota war ein Anbieter und der hatte seine Station an einem Fluß. Wenn die See etwas zu schwer oder Monsunzeit war kam er da nicht raus. Im Hafen die Fischerboote sind da immernoch locker losgetuckert.
Gerade nach dem Tsunami bestehen sicher beste Chancen, da der Tourismus als Haupteinnahmequelle jede Förderung erfährt. Das "große Schritte wagen" liegt wohl eher an der derzeitigen allgemeinen Investitionsangst in Deutschland.

@Anni
Fliegen ist schöner und sicherer als jede andere Reisemöglichkeit. Ihr habt um die Ecke in Salzburg nen Flughafen. Schnapp Dir jemanden dem Du vertraust und probier es mit nem Kurzflug. Du wirst sehen das es gar nicht schlimm ist :m


----------



## Anni (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@plaa Sawai

Danke für Deine netten aufmunterungs-WORTE:m 
Das wird nix,sonst wär ich schon mal in Island, Alaska,usw. gewesen.Mit dem Schiff fahren macht mir nix aus da kann es noch so einen Sturm haben!!!#v 
Na ja alles kann man im Leben nicht haben #h


----------



## Anni (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@Wodibo

Ich denke den oder die gibts nicht wo mich überzeugen können|kopfkrat 
             Scheiß Angst bin :r mit mir selbst#h


----------



## bine (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Wir fliegen schon noch!! Wir haben bisher alles geschafft, das kommt auch noch!!!  #6  #6 

Ach ja, Du kannst doch das Fliegen schon so gut....  :q  :q


----------



## bine (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Ach ja, ich hab übrigens für Kanada gestimmt, weil Alaska nicht zur Wahl stand!!!! #6


----------



## Anni (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@Bine

Fliegen und Fliegens sind zweierlei Stiefel i nimm des zweite Fliiiiieeegen des heilt wieder:q :q :q


----------



## bine (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Wir fliegen schon noch!! Hast vergessen, da war doch was gestern mit Island....  #6  |kopfkrat


----------



## Anni (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@Bine

Nix vergessen aber ganz weeeeiiiiiit weeeeeeg geschoben Ende#h


----------



## Sockeye (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ich hab übrigens für Kanada gestimmt, weil Alaska nicht zur Wahl stand!!!! #6



darf ich mich dem anschliessen?   :q


----------



## Big Fins (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Vielleicht könntet Ihr erklären, was euch an Kanada/Alaska besser gefällt als andere Reiseziele.
Das würde ich bei jeden Poster begrüßen, einfach kurz dazu schreiben.
Ich habe übrigends bewußt weit gestreute Regionen gewählt und Norwegen bewußt ausgelassen, diesen Klassiker ist preislich und zeitlich einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Also ich habe mal für Thailand gestimmt.
Die vielen verschiedenen Fischarten im salzigen und süßen würden mich schon arg reizen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hab für Kanada gestimmt. #6 

Und für die die es genau wissen wollen. Weil ich in Kanada einen Königslachs oder einen Patz. Heilbutt fangen kann. Das geht ja nun in Thailand nicht denk ich mal.
Wobei die "Landschaft" dort ja auch sehr schön sein soll. Das ist aber nicht so mein Interesse im Urlaub.


----------



## Big Fins (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

moin Stuffel, ist natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache in diese Regionen Urlaub zu machen, das ist selbstredend.

Aber was den Fisch angeht, könnte man auch sagen, es gibt keine Mekongwelse in Kanada :q . Aber ich hätte auch schon lust, mal in Kanada auf so'n Heilbutt zu angeln. Gibts die nicht auch in Norge |kopfkrat , da würde sich ja fast der weite Weg nach Amerika garnicht lohnen. Aber Kanada ist schon ein tolles Land mit super Natur und Fisch :m .

Immer weiter mit den Meinungen, alles rein hier #6


----------



## wörni (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?

...mit Sicherheit wieder  #6  Bin zwar etwas entäuscht von meinem Angelausflug

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45122

aber ich werde bei meinem nächsten Thailandurlaub (aber vorher geht es wieder nach Norwegen) auf alle Fälle einen Süßwasser Angeltag mit einplanen und eben dann auch eine andere Location (Phuket?) für einen BIG GAME Ausflug wählen.

Momentan kann ich mir aber einen Angeltörn um Phuket nur leider nicht vorstellen, da ich die Bilder mit den vielen Toten immer noch vor meinem geistigen Auge habe.

Es hat schon ein paar Tage gedauert mich auf Ko Samui mit dem Meer anzufreunden (meine ursprüngliche Reise sollte nach Phuket gehen).

Aber der Mensch ist Gott sei Dank so gestrickt, dass er schlimme Sachen schnell vergißt und ich hoffe für die Menschen in der Region wirklich, dass Sie schnellst möglich wieder auf die Beine kommen. Und dazu brauchen sie uns Touristen. Eben auch ANGLER  :m 

Der große Vorteil gegenüber Norwegen ist >>>> man friert sich nicht den Arsch ab  :q 

und man sieht öfter mal ne hübsche Frau   

Interessiert mich ja jetzt nicht mehr weil ich ja verheiratet bin    :q


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

also ich würde eigendlich überall gerne Urlaub machen !!!
hab schon ein paar coole Berichte gelesen, gesehen nüber das Angeln in Thailand ... echt der Wahnsinnwas da an riesen Fischen so alles rumschwimmt |bla: muß ich irgendwann mal hin !!!  #6


----------



## ThomasL (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

ich hab für Kanada (Alaska) gestimmt, die anderen drei Länder sind mir zu heiss.


----------



## Seehaeschen (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

wie thomasL aber ich flieg auch nicht
:q anni: nach Island fährt die Fähre  :q   
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Sockeye (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht könntet Ihr erklären, was euch an Kanada/Alaska besser gefällt als andere Reiseziele.
> Das würde ich bei jeden Poster begrüßen, einfach kurz dazu schreiben.
> Ich habe übrigends bewußt weit gestreute Regionen gewählt und Norwegen bewußt ausgelassen, diesen Klassiker ist preislich und zeitlich einfach unschlagbar.



1. Kanada ist nicht gleich Alaska. (Unterschied wie Dänemark und Nordnorge)
2. Die tropischen Regionen sind für mich einfach zu heiss und zu feucht. Da treib ich mich lieber am Strand rum.
3. Das "unberührte Natur" Erlebnis ist für mich einfach intensiver im Norden.
4. Lachs und Heilbutt schmecken mir einfach besser als Wels.
5. Englisch ist meine zweite Muttersprache
6. Ich habe zu lange in den Tropen gelebt um sie noch als reizvoll zu empfinden.

Aber für einen Familienurlaub finde ich die tropischen Gebiete Ostafrika, Karibik, Thailand etc. angebracht. Da kann man die Familie am Strand parken und sich zum Big-Game verpissen... |supergri  Die kulturellen Möglichkeiten Sightseeing etc. sind auch größer.

Für einen reinen Hardcore-Angelurlaub jedoch...finde ich ist Alaska nicht zu toppen.


----------



## bernd noack (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*






 ja selbstverstaendlich-ueberall dort wo man mit seinen finanziellen verhaeltnissen ein vernuenftiges leben fuehren kann-dazu muss man die lebenshaltungskosten kennen und die sind in suedostasien auf einem sehr niedrigen level-ich bereise zwar seit 12 jahren diese region und lebe seit 3 jahren hier(pendle je nach dauer des visa zwischen indonesien und malaysia)aber in thailand war ich noch nicht-unbekannte schrift,sprache und der massentourismus haben mich davon abgehalten obwohl ich viele bekannte habe die von thailand begeistert sind-wer mit familie in den angelurlaub reisen will ist jedenfalls in asien gut aufgehoben-muss es denn immer mit einem reiseveranstalter sein ?-es macht doch viel mehr spass seine reise selbst zu planen und der profit fuer das reisebuero und veranstalter bleibt in der eigenen tasche-es finden sich auf der erde viele laender die sich lohnen zu bereisen eine hilfe dazu in diesen webseiten 1. hier kompakte reiseinfos http://www.loose-verlag.de/reiseinfos.htm 2.Globetrotter-Forum fragen und antworten von leuten die dort waren oder hin wollen http://www.loose-verlag.de/forum.htm ich habe nicht abgestimmt da sicher jedes land seine vor-und nachteile hat und mein favorit indonesien ist nicht mit dabei-meine devise ist selbst informieren und dann entscheiden-gruss aus malaysia 

#h


----------



## Big Fins (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hab manchmal den Eindruck, es wird nur irendwas halb gelesen und dann geschrieben, woran liegt das bloß |kopfkrat . Threadtitel ist doch recht eindeutig, vielleicht hätte ich den Vote anders gestalten sollen.

1. Organiesierter Angelurlaub in Thailand wäre klasse.
2. Ich denke ich schaff das alleine in Thailand zu angeln
3. Mich würde ganz Südostasien interresieren ( Thail, Andaman, Indonesien usw)
4. Angeln dort interresiert mich überhaupt nicht.

Na jetzt ist wohl zu spät |uhoh:

Aber grundsätzliches Interesse an Angelurlaub in Thailand scheint ja da zu sein.
Wenn ich mir da so Jemen und Kenia anschaue |supergri


----------



## wodibo (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@Bernd

deswegen hatte ich auf Seite1 auch geschrieben


> Südostasien und der indopazifische Raum


.

Als Einzelperson oder alter Fuchs sind Individualreisen immer eine klare Alternative. Aber wer mit Familie oder Gruppe reist, verzichtet halt nicht gern auf den Komfort von Profis :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@ plaa Sawai,
sicher gibt es in Norwegen auch Heilbutt's, bloß ist das der atlantische Heilbutt. An der Westküste von Kanada oder auch in Alaska geht es dem pazifischen Heilbutt an den Kragen.  #h


----------



## msdstefan (6. April 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Wozu braucht ihr organisierte Touren? Das meiste Geld bleibt dann beim Veranstalter in Deutschland. Man kann mit guten Airlines (Emirates, Thai Air) für ca. 600-700€ nach Bangkok fliegen. Hotels gibts unter asiahotels.com, z.B. das Tai-Pan für 37$ pro Nacht. Dafür gibts auch noch Frühstück, nen Pool und nen Fitnesscenter. Das eigentliche Angeln kostet im Bung Sam See 10€ + Hüttenmiete (10€), Futter und Leihgrät. Am einfachsten ist es mit anglingthailand.com zu buchen. Das kostet 120€ pro Tag all incl.  
Ansonsten würd ich Thailand den meisten Ländern vorziehen, da es dort warm und vor allem billig und freundlich ist. Für Leute mit Eigeninitiative gibt es massenhaft Kanäle und Flüsse zum Angeln.
Für die Weicheier, denen es zu warm ist: Im Dezember ist es trocken und nur bis 28° warm. Am besten beißt es im Süßwasser aber in der heißen Zeit von Februar bis Mai. Ich fahr jedenfalls 3 Mal im Jahr nach Thailand mit meiner Freundin. Man kann da nämlich nicht nur angeln, sondern auch super essen, am Strand liegen, shoppen, in den Bergen wandern und irgendwelche Bergvölker besuchen. Auch die Nachbarländer haben viel zu bieten und sind leicht und billig zu erreichen. Die meisten Hotels haben internationalen Standard, sind aber viel billiger. So kann man sich für 200$ im Peninsula Hotel verwöhnen lassen, einem der besten Hotels der Welt. Letztes Jahr wurde es sogar zum Besten gewählt. Busse kosten ca. 1€ auf 100km. Fliegen kann man sehr billig mit airasia.com.
Nachdem ich in über 70 Ländern war ist Thailand immer noch einer meiner Favoriten.


----------



## Tulpe (21. April 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

da kannst du aber echt billiger wohnen.immer wenn ich in bangkok bin wohne ich im eastin hotel, das kostet um die 13 - 15 euro die nacht.man muss halt nicht zu neckerman oder so gehen sonder zu spezial veranstaltern gehen wie Eurosian-Reisen.die stellen dir alles zusammen wie du es gerne haben möchtest, nur hotels oder nur flüge oder rundreisen.
also soweit ich es weiß gibt es keine angelreisen für thailand.man kann immer vor ort tages ausflüge mit dem boot machen oder halt in das ein camp in oder bei bangkok gehen.denke mal nur zum angeln nach thailnd zu fahren ist albern.3 wochen hin fahren und 1 - 5 tage angeln gehen ist ok.
falls algemeine fragen zu thailand oder süedostasien sind könnt ihr mich gerne fragen, zum angeln kenne ich bis jetzt auch nur die tagesausflüge.


----------



## Jörg2 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hallo,

ich halte es im allgemeinen so, dass ich wenn es weit weg ins Warme geht ich immer einen Tag angle. Dabei buche ich immer bei einem örtlichen Veranstalter. Letztes Jahr war ich in Thailand und habe es mal von der, leider sehr stark betroffenen Insel Phi Phi versucht. Zwar leider nur mit mäßigem Erfolg, aber das Wetter war schön, die Landschaft genial und die Leute und insbesondere der Guide waren super freundlich.

Dieses Jahr werde ich es mal in Bali oder Lombok (Nachbarinsel) wagen. Vielleicht geht da mal was großes an die Angel.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Big Fins (30. April 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hallo Jörg, schreib doch auch mal wie Du geangelt hast, dann kannst Du Tips fürs nächste Mal bekommen.
Es ist als Touri in Asien nicht so einfach gute Fische zu fangen. Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, sollte sich mal mit Guide an den Bung Sam Ran setzen, Spaß ist da schon Garantie, selbst beim Zuschauen von einem Mekongwelsdrill.
Meeresfischen ist fast nur auf gecharterten Booten erfolgreich und ich meine damit nicht die typischen Touriboote die an der Strandpromenade Werbung für "Big Game Fishing" machen, der reine Nepp.
In Thailand hat man nur gute Aussichten mit den sehr teuren Booten wie Andaman Hooker, Reel Hooker usw.
Die andere Möglichkeit sind Touren mit thailändischen Anglern, die wissen wo der Hase läuft  .


----------



## robertb (30. April 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Ein Spezel von mir ist vor 3 Jahren nach Thailand ausgewandert. Wohnt in der Nähe von Korath im Landesinneren. Der hat mir vor 2 Jahren schon vorgeschwärmt was da in den Seen und Flüssen rumschwimmt. Wird mal Zeit das ich ihn besuche  :q


----------



## dkkosta (30. April 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hallo Forum !
Auch ich habe grosses Interesse daran , einmal in Thailand Urlaub zu machen und gleichzeitig zu Angeln !
Ich habe auch schon einmal eine Seite im Netz gefunden , die sehr interessante Aspekte darstellt , um es einmal zu verwirklichen . Sei es vom Preis her oder von der Vielfältigkeit der Möglichkeiten , mit denen man dort fischen kann !
Ich stelle die Seite einfach mal ein : http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/
Diese Anlagen liegen größtenteils im Norden von Thailand , wie z.B. Chiang Mai .
Das Klima dort ist wohl am günstigsten für uns Europäer in der Zeit von November bis März !
Ich bin jedenfalls kräftig meine kleine Familie am bearbeiten , dass wir dort mal Urlaub machen und der Papa 4-5 Tage angeln geht  !


----------



## Jörg2 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@plaa Sawai 





> Hallo Jörg, schreib doch auch mal wie Du geangelt hast, dann kannst Du Tips fürs nächste Mal bekommen.



Wir haben in einem ortstypischen Longtailboat geangelt. Zwei wirklich gute Big Game Ruten standen in den selbstgebastelten Routenhaltern. Die Montage war relativ einfach gehalten. Im Prinzip genau so, wie man hier auf Hecht angelt. Es wurde ein lebender Köderfisch montiert und auf ca. 3m Tiefe hinunter gelassen. Als "Pose" wurde glaube ich Styropor genommen. Das ganze wurde dan ca. 50m hinter dem Boot geschleppt. Wir legten ab und zu eine Pause ein und konnten so mit Angelsehne bewaffnet direkt unterm Boot, so ca. 20m einige schöne Fische fangen, die uns dann auch im Hotel kostenlos zubereitet wurden.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Big Fins (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Na das hört sich doch ganz gut an, da kann man nicht viel besser machen #6 .
Was waren das denn für Fische, vielleicht Foto's?


----------



## Jörg2 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@plaa Sawai

Keine Ahnung was das für Fische waren. Ich glaube das der Thailänder etwas von Tum Yum gesagt hatte. Bin der Meinung, dass einige von den gefangenen Fischen Red Snapper waren. Würde gergn einige Fotos einstellen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## wodibo (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@Jörg2
ich schick Dir per PN meine Mehladdi. Kannst mir die Bilder zuschicken. Ich stell sie Dir rein :m


----------



## wodibo (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Sodele, hier die Bilders von Jörg :m Vieleicht kannst Du noch das Eine oder andere dazu erklären.

Das ist die Fischkiste nach nem Angeltörn. Zwar keine Großen dafür aber viele.







Diesen Fisch kenn ich auch nicht aber Jörg schreibt das er schmeckt  #c  |uhoh: 






Dies ist an einem Steg in Bangkok. Die Welse kamen sobald man ein Stück Weißbrot ins Wasser geworfen hat. Angeln darf man da aber nicht. Ist in der Nähe von nem Tempel und somit sind die Fischlis heilig.






Und in dieser grandiosen Lanschaft kann man da angeln  #6


----------



## Big Fins (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

moin Wodibo, den Tempel ( oder einen ähnlichen ) kenn ich auch.
Mann kann da die Tüten mit Pellets kaufen und dann verfüttern, es wird auch gern Brot verfüttert.
Auf dem Foto sehen die ja recht groß aus( Zoom?), bei "meinem" Tempel waren die recht klein, bis ca 1m. Größere waren nicht auszumachen.
Es waren aber auch viele andere Welse zu sehen, zB große Schilderwelse.


----------



## Jörg2 (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hallo,

ich denke dass die Welse so nen knappen Meter gehabt haben. Uns wurde Toast verkauft zum anfüttern.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> ... und somit sind die Fischlis heilig.



Dafür, mir sind die Fische auch heilig wenn sie in der Pfanne schwimmen!  #6 
Insgesamt sollte das Angeln und Umzu viel spiritueller, ernsthafter und wichtiger sein  :q


----------



## Kurzer (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Moin,

geile Bilder die mich voll überzeugt haben. Ich würde definitiv nach Thailand zum angeln fahren.

Gruß


----------



## sam0r (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Wow... also wenn ich die möglichkeit hätte, zum angeln nach Thailand zu fliegen... ich würds sofort machen!


----------



## Baramundi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Moin,

ah, ich glaube, ich habe hier den richtigen Thread gefunden. Wir werden Anfang August nach Thailand fliegen (mein erstes Mal) und in der Region Ko Samui, Ko Phangan und Ko Tao sein. Hierzu auch meine Frage:

Kann mir dort jemand Big-Game oder zumindest Little Big-Game mässig was empfehlen? Also nicht, wie ich hier schon gelesen hab, "Stippen auf Kleinkram".

Schon mal Danke,
Bara


----------



## Baramundi (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*



			
				Baramundi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ah, ich glaube, ich habe hier den richtigen Thread gefunden. Wir werden Anfang August nach Thailand fliegen (mein erstes Mal) und in der Region Ko Samui, Ko Phangan und Ko Tao sein. Hierzu auch meine Frage:
> 
> ...



Noch mal nach oben holen.


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hallo Baramundi!
Mach doch mal ein neues Thema auf, dann kann dir bestimmt geholfen werden!


----------



## Sargo (11. August 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hallo ! Wow, schöner Fisch ! Wo war das denn ? Schätze Phuket oder Koh Samui. Wir hatten von Koh Samui auch mal so eine Ausfahrt, die ich nie vergessen werde. Wir haben sicher 30 schöne Fische unterschiedlichter Art gefangen und die zwei größten
im Hotel für wenig Geld zubereiten lassen. Der Koch war traurig, daß wir nicht mehr
Fische vom Angeln mitgebracht haben. Hochseeangeln in Thailand ist immer noch recht
erschwinglich (im Gegensatz zu anderen Destinationen).

Thailand ist ein wunderschönes Land mit freundlichen Menschen überall, völlig sicher
und vom anglerischen Standpunkt geheimnisvoll. Hatte bisher nur gute Erfahrungen
und werde immer wieder nach Thailand reisen !    SARGO


----------



## Sargo (11. August 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

ach so eins noch zur Umfrage. Auf Urlaub in Kenya habe ich im Moment keine Lust, da es außerhalb der Luxuswelt der Hotel - Resorts zu gefährlich ist, man kann sich einfach nicht frei bewegen, in Thailand schon.

Meine Frage ist: wo ist der schöne Barsch beim Nachtangeln gefangen worden ? 

In Phuket haben wir beim Hochseeangeln stattliche Thunfische gefangen,
mann waren die lecker vom Grill mit all den einheimischen Gewürzen

Sargo    :q  :q  #h  #h  #6  #6  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## alalfred (19. August 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hallo bin zwar neu hier muß da aber gleich einsteigen.Ich bin so mitte Oktober für 2 Wochen in Thailand auch in Phuket und habe immer vergebens Angler gesucht die eine richtige Ausfahrt mitmachen auch mehrtägig.Da die guten Fanggründe etwas weiter draußen liegen ist es doch recht teuer für einen alleine und langweilig auch wenn die Fahrt alleine schon 5 Stunden dauert.Ich bin ca 6 mal die normale Tagestour auf die vorgelagerten Inseln mitgefahren da gab es aber nur Thunfisch.Für ca 200 EUR hat mir einer Nachtangeln angeboten auf Hai ect.aber ich habs seinlassen.Also wenn jemand vor hat in der Zeit in der Gegend zu sein bitte melden.


----------



## Sargo (22. August 2005)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hallo Alalfrd,

bin leider nicht im Oktober in Thailand aber ansonsten fast immer im Dez. oder Jan. in Thailand und meist auch in Phuket. Bitte schreibe unbedingt 
nach Rückkehr einen Bericht Deiner Angelaktionen, das interessiert mich
und sicher auch viele im Forum sehr was los war. Nachtangeln klingt sehr
gut, dies werde ich auch mal versuchen. 200 Euro finde ich für Thailand 
absolut zu teuer, das ist sicher noch verhandelbar wie vieles in Thailand.

Grüße

Jens aus Kuppenheim (bei Rastatt)


----------



## mekongwels (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Ja natürlich, ich gehe jedes mal, wenn ich dort bin für 1 Woche angeln. Die schönsten Fangerlebnisse hatte ich an einem Stausee an der Grenze zu Burma.
Petri Heil
Mekongwels
P.s. Plaa Sawai habe ich auch schon gefangen und bei den sogenannten Welsen vom Tempel handelt es sich genau um diese, etwas weiter Flussauf- oder -abwärts kann man diese auch an die Angel bekommen, sind gute Kämpfer. Außerdem schmecken sie sehr gut!


----------



## haraldklein (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hallo Jungs.
Ich war vor 3 Wochen in Bangkok am Bung Sam Lan. Das Angeln dort ist der Wahnsinn. 11 Mekongwelse am Tag zwischen 15 und 35 kg. Der Drill dieser Fische ist unglaublich. Ich denke wenn ein wirklich großer an den Haken geht hat man ein Problem. MFR Harald Klein


----------



## Big Fin (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Dart danke Dir, hat Spaß gemacht.
Story gibt in seriousen Foren mit spannenden Bildern.


----------



## Dart (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Moin Heiko
Digges Pötrieee zu den schicken Flundern#6
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Ansgar (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Also in Thailand wuerde ich nie und nimmer Urlaub machen.

Das ist doch voll mit Auslaendern... Und denn wird da noch nicht mal deutsch gesprochen... Das ist nix fuer mich |supergri|supergri|supergri

Naja, ich denke meine Antwort ist wohl klar, Plaa Sawai - ahh, no, Fins something ... :m

Cheers
A

*PS: Gerade mal auf das Foto geklickt: Alter - habt ihr den Rays ein SEIL DURCH DIE AUGEN GEZOGEN??? Das ist aber im hoechsten Masse krank, wenn die Dinger noch leben??? Ich halte mich mal mit Kommentaren zurueck bevor das geklaert ist - aber wenn das der Fall waere wuerde ich hier mal ein ganz grosses Fass aufmachen...*


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

@ Ansgar

Das Seil ist wohl nicht durch die Augen, sondern durch die erste - obenliegende - Kiemenspalte geführt. 
Ich will das nicht bewerten, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass andere Länder halt andere Ansichten über Waidgerechtigkeit haben. 
Als Deutscher dort ( allgemein Ausland ) Maßstäbe Deutscher Waidgerechtigkeit einführen zu wollen wird mit Skepsis, ja oft sogar mit Argwohn betrachtet.
Wir sollten also den Ball flach halten. Wem der Umgang mit Tieren nach Ländersitte nicht passt, sollte halt dort nicht hinfahren.


----------



## Big Fin (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Gaaaanz locker.
Weder Auge noch Kiemen, sondern der Nasenkanal, völlig harmlos. Andere Angelcrews ( Helias ) haben schon das Gaff benutzt.
Übrigend's sehr bedauerlich dass mein Kommentar im BigGame gelöscht wurde.
Auch hier wurde kräftig editiert.
Einer der Gründe warum nur ein paar Worte hier verliere.


----------



## marlin2304 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Wollte dieses Jahr schon nach Thailand, es ist aber was dazwischen gekommen. Nächstes Jahr fliegen wir auf jeden Fall hin.

Wenn ich ein neues Land bereise muss ich auch dort fischen.


----------



## Kingfisher08 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Gerade vor zwei wochen war ich in Thailand, genauer gesagt in Phuket zum urlauben.
Ich persönlich finde das Big game angeln dort sehr interessant.
Meiner meinung nach, ist Thailand eines der besten Gebiete der Welt um sailfish zu fangen.
Bei einer Ausfahrt kamen wir beispielsweise in eine riesige gruppe von Sails, die zusammen jagten.
Ca. 200 Meter vom Ufer entfernt tummeln sich dort schonmal 30-50 sailfish auf engstem raum.
Ich glaube Thailand hat noch einiges zu bieten!#6


----------



## Doc Sumo (21. April 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Thailandurlaub und Angeln , alle zwei Jahre fliege ich dorthin ! Süsswasserangeln - Die Thailänder benutzen Mehrfachhakensysteme und tennisballgroße Futterkörbe . Nicht mein Stil . Meeresfischen , kein Problem ein Boot zu mieten in den Touristenhochburgen - Vorort ! Meine Ausrüstung -Ruten hat Thai Airways als Sportgerät kostenlos befördert ! Thailandurlaub jederzeit !


----------



## rhinefisher (22. April 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hi! Thailand? Die gehen doch so sonderbar mit Hunden, Fischen und Kindern um - soetwas unterstütze ich nicht..!!
Petri


----------



## Krabbenfänger (22. April 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Thailand? Die gehen doch so sonderbar mit Hunden, Fischen und Kindern um - soetwas unterstütze ich nicht..!!
> Petri


Moin,
das mit den Hunden und Fischen machen die schon seit hunderten von Jahren,es wird sich wohl nichts in der Kultur ändern wenn man da nicht hinfährt.
Das mit den Kindern hat wohl kaum was mit den Angletouristen zu tun,die Leute die das unterstüzen fahren wohl kaum zum Angeln da hin.
Wenn man das so sieht gehen wir in Europa ja auch sonderbar mit dem Schlachtvieh um,die Tiere werden durch die halbe Eu transportiert um in Grichenland geschlachtet zu werden.
Sowas muß doch auch nicht sein.
Gruß.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## rhinefisher (22. April 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Hi! Schlachtviehtransporte unterstütze ich auch nicht... .
Man sollte sich mal überlegen was mit der eigenen Urlaubskasse geschieht - das entziehen des Geldes ist doch wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, diese Sumpf etwas trocken zu legen.
Ich fahre nicht mal in Länder, in denen noch gesteinigt wird..... .
Oder die den falschen Präsidenten haben - unter Bush habe ich kein amerikanisches Produkt mehr gekauft.
Ich kaufe auch keine Birkenstocks oder Motorsägen von Stihl - wer mir nicht passt, bekommt auch kein Geld... .
Petri!


----------



## Dart (22. April 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, das gerade deutsche Päderasten hier sehr oft überführt und verurteilt werden, wegen Kindesmißbrauch oder Kinderpornographie, wird es für dich sehr schwer, demnächst, überhaupt irgendwo Geld auszugeben.|rolleyes


----------



## Stachelritter86 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oder die den falschen Präsidenten haben - unter Bush habe ich kein amerikanisches Produkt mehr gekauft.



Wie hast du das denn überlebt? In einer solch interdependenten Welt wie der unseren wirst du in jedem deutschen Haushalt eine ganze Palette von Produkten finden, die (z.T.) in den USA produziert und/oder mit US-Technologie und Know-how hergestellt wurden und/oder von US-Marken sind. Auch dein Betriebssystem ist aller wahrscheinlich nach Made in the U.S.A...

Außerdem: Wenn du einen Skipper in Thailand bezahlst, damit er dich auf ne schöne Tour rausfährt, kriegt zwar das System auch einen Teil davon ab, jedoch unterstützt du vorrangig den einzelnen Menschen. 

Zu deinen Ausführungen über die asiatische Kultur sage ich jetzt besser nichts. Ziemlich engstirnig von dir, wie du Leute über einen Kamm scherst.... Nur eins noch, zum Thema "Kinder" - Wer sind denn hier die Verbrecher? Die Europäer, die dort ihren Fi##-Urlaub verbringen würd ich sagen. 
Das Problem hat bestimmt nichts in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit der asiatischen Kultur zu tun. 

Markus


----------



## Krabbenfänger (22. April 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich kaufe auch keine Birkenstocks oder Motorsägen von Stihl - wer mir nicht passt, bekommt auch kein Geld... .
> Petri!


Moin,
dann darfst Du ja keine Elektoartikel mehr kaufen,egal was drauf steht die inneren Teile kommen zu 99% aus Japan oder Fern Ost (Wale ,Hund ,Katz usw).
Nicht falsch verstehen,ist nur meine Meinung und nicht gegen Dich#g.
LG.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## girgele (22. April 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Aber selbstverständlich...Bin ab 27.7 für 2 wochen in Khao lak.Mach aber hauptsächlich Ulaub.2-3 Tage zum angeln sind aber auf jedenfall drin.ist nur schade das man die Fische nicht mitnehmen kann.Aber ein paar schöne erinnerungsfotos sind auf jedenfall drin


----------



## alalfred (25. April 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Bin ab ca 27.4. in Phuket und geh immer 2-3 mal Fischen aufs Meer wenn jemand vor Ort ist einfach mal melden.


----------



## Spymo (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr in Thailand Urlaub machen ?*

Wohne in Phuket, habe eigenes Boot mit 6 Rutenhaltern und leider nicht viel/keine Ahnung vom Big Game. Also falls mal einer mit Ahnung in der Nähe ist, können wir zusammen rausfahren. Angeln und Rollen zwischen 20 - 50 lb sind vorhanden. Rest müßte man dann noch im Vorfeld besprechen.

Möglich wären Tagesausflüge Richtung Racha Islands u. ä. Evtl. auch Nachtangeln, dazu muß ich aber noch ein bißchen an meiner Elektrik basteln. 

Max. Geschwindigkeit so um die 7 knoten, bei wenig Seegang auch etwas mehr. Theoretisch möglich wären Barracudas (1x bis jetzt), Wahoos (an einem Tag mal mind. 50 gesehen, aber genau da Familienausflug), Sailfish, schon häufiger gesehen, auch direkt am Boot, nur nicht an meiner Angel etc.

Allerdings hatte ich einmal an so nem selbstgebastelten Outrigger + "Billigklemme" einen Biß, der mir die 50 lb Rute zerfetzt hat. Anderes Mal was großes an meiner Sailfishline (Lure), hat die Schnur zerbissen...

Würde aber nicht mit großen Fischen rechnen, das wäre schon echtes Glück. Dafür ein paar Skipjacks und ich werd mal die Methode mit den lebenden Köderfischen rings um Racha Noi ausprobieren. Aber erst nach der Regenzeit, also ab Ende Juni.

Also wer Bock hat kann sich ja mal hier melden.


----------

